# To good to be



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

Not hot?

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/bik/267550960.html

My questions in separate emails were:
The price?
$1500

Why are you selling?
Changed jobs, no time.

Where did you buy it? Do you have the receipts?
Silence

It was late at night so maybe he stopped checking mail. I'll post if I get a response.


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

*Sounds too good...*

I recall seeing this listed on E-Bay as well. The price is diffentley too good to be true and would advise to proceed with caution. $1,500 for a $3,600 frame


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Are those Zero G brakes?


----------



## CTinCT (May 11, 2006)

Buy NOTHING that you can not go see, pay for, and take with you.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

I left a suitcase full of gold bullion at the drop point in the park as he suggested. I hope the bike doesn’t get scratched in the mail on its way to me. I’m looking forward to going for a ride!

No contact after asking about the origin. No good.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

A 105 stem on an XL frame?


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

I have bought over US$5000 worth of cycling equipment over the past 3 months on ebay from close to 50 different vendors and I have been happy with all except 1 item, even then the problem was not so great to even complain. And yes I did get some too good to be true deals including a KG 231 BNIB (with plastic spacers & caps) for $300 (delivered free), a new set of fulcrum racing 3 wheels for $400, BNIB Chorus carbon double for $170 and the killer deal - a lightly used Colnago Master Olympic frame dressed in full NEW DA (incl pedals, headset & hubs on open pros) for $1700 although admitedly even I thought this deal was too good to be true and so I picked it up (& paid) in person. So guys - dreams do come true on the cheap if u look hard enough!


----------



## haz a tcr (Sep 29, 2005)

ewitz said:


> Are those Zero G brakes?


Definately aren't 0G they look like Cannondale carbon brakes to me - can't figure out why you would want them on a Look though!


----------

